# Scooby insurance ?



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone had/got decent quotes for Scoobys on here ?

Missus has found one but insurance is a bit of a joke.

1998 's' Plate UK car, standard apart from Scropion cat back exhaust.

She's 27..

8 years no claims
Car value 4.5K 
No claims, convictions or points
6K mile limit policy
Cat 1 alarm/Immobiliser
Car to kept on driveway

She's getting quotes of between 1K-1.5K !

That's more then my 420BHP R32 GTR for gawds sake !!!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

She's just had another quote....from company called MCE

They said it's cheaper if she puts air filter/exhaust on it over a standard car....how does that make sense !?!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

A Plan once again....650 full comp, protected NCB


----------

